# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  ειδα αυτες τις αγγελιες...

## sot1

δεν εχω καμια σχεση με αυτες αλλα ισως καποιος ενδιαφερεται

Ζητείται ηλεκτρονικός, για το τμήμα Research & Development,
http://www.aggeliopolis.gr/dimos_the...2_13058540.htm

ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΌΣ έως 35 ετών με γνώσεις Αγγλικών στην περιοχή βι. πε. Σινδου
http://www.xe.gr/jobs/hlektronikoi%7Cad-283413766.html

----------

